# Job Prospect after Chapman



## baba3288 (May 17, 2010)

Guys, i recently Googled about chapman, and i suppose you might have read them already. In essence, this man who is a student in Chapman, also for a film production program, was saying that USC has a better job prospect because of its relation with film production companies. Have you guys ever thought about this? Like getting beaten up after graduation by USC'ers or UCLA'ers? Them being in LA, and Chapman in OC. I know how trivial it sounds, the distance and all. But apparently, i heard it made quite a difference. Studying near the film studios somehow (not sure how though) open up a better prospect for a job. Chip in your thoughts guys, love to hear.


----------

